# name variation as per passport and qualification certificate



## vaseem888 (Jul 17, 2011)

ONE OF MY FRIENDS IS IN dUBAI FROM PAKISTAN. HAVEING PROBLEM OF NAME VARIAION AS PER HIS PASSPORT AND HIS QUALIFICAION CERTIFICATES. WILL THERE BE ANY PROBLEM FROM HIM TO GET HIS QUALIFICATION CERTIFICATES VERTIFIED FROM PAK EMBASSY AND UAE EMBASSY. WHAT IS BEST SOLUTION FOR THIS. HIS NAME AS PER PASSPORT IS AWAIS RAZA KHAN AND AS PER QUALIFICATION CERTIFICATES HIS NAME IS AWAIS RAZA.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest that only the embassies can tell him if there is a problem. I wouldn't be surprised if they ask for proof that he uses both names, possibly from a lawyer, to ensure that he is not trying to defraud them.


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I had the same problem and had to change name on the degree


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Changing the certificate will resolve the issue but it will take time....
Is he applying for a visa

if you r in a hurry.... you can TRY.... 

Ask the university to give a attested NOC but the problem will remain as you have to run around with that NOC for more attestations and notary departments...


How did the university forget to write 'Khan' on his degree....:confused2:
he must have submitted Nadra card to apply for the degree....
he must have used the same Nadra card (or B --- urdu mein Bay form) to apply for the computerized passport... 

 i hope he has only one Nadra card...
that reminds me of a funny incident of Pakistan consulate where i saw a person with pocket full of his own Nadra cards  

I deal with Pakistan consulate unfortunately very frequently....
Last time i spoke to this person in welfare section... i had to run away as he was educated idiot... packed and parceled directly from Islamabad... he had no idea about what i was asking...

Degree issuance generally takes approximately 2 months...then add another few weeks for attestations....


----------



## vaseem888 (Jul 17, 2011)

nm62 said:


> changing the certificate will resolve the issue but it will take time....
> Is he applying for a visa
> 
> if you r in a hurry.... You can try....
> ...


thank a lot for your help and guidance. Is it possible that his name on qualification certificates will change. This can be done by sitting here in dubai or he will have to go pakistan for this. Have you idea of total cost of this whole practice of name change and what is complete procedure.

Waiting for your kind guidance.

Wasim


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

what university did he go to?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i thought you wanted me to guide you 

ok... may be you do not want to disclose your details online... 
your Personal Messaging will be active after you make i think 5 replies or so...
if you want you can send me a PM...


In general 

If you have a degree e.g. karachi or punjab university than you can apply to the board to change the name and if they refuse it.... 
you can file a case with the help of an advocate... 

I ASSUME....(based on various personal experiences)

University SHOULD do the verification on what ever name you want along with the copy of NIC card.... 
UAE embassy will also attest it in Islamabad.... 
Foreign affairs will also approve it in UAE... 
(Pay to any specialist authorize ppl in dubai to run around for you)....

the problem comes when the emigration will ask for the degree and name matching to give you the desired Visa status.... 
if you r an engineer and want an engineer visa only... 

I hope the rest of your HSC and HSSC have the correct name or you will be :frusty:


----------

